# Grafik-Designer - Was für Voraussetzungen?



## Marcus Roffmann (15. November 2001)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich interessiere mich in letzter Zeit ziemlich für Grafik-Design, WebDesign usw.

Ich kann zwar noch nicht viel, bin aber gerade dabei, das ganze zu lernen (photoshop, Flash, Cinema 4D XL, 3D Studio Max, Lightwave, GIMP, Maya).

Jetzt ist mir in den Sinn gekommen, nach der Schule GFX-Design zu studieren oder eine Ausbildung anzufangen. Dazu will ich mal einige Sachen wissen:

1. Was braucht man dafür (Kenntnisse, Berufserfahrung usw.)?
2. Wie sieht es mit schulischen Anforderungen aus (bestimmter Schnitt, Studium usw.)?
3. Wie sind die Chance heutzutage noch einen dieser Berufe zu erlernen (es gibt ja schon so viele)?
4. Wie sieht so eine Ausbildung/so ein Studium aus (was wird dort gelehrt)?
5. Macht das einer von euch, was sind so eure Erfahrungen?

Freu mich über jede Antwort!

GreetZ
digi


----------



## Comander_Keen (15. November 2001)

Ohne viele worte: -->


----------



## Thomas Kuse (16. November 2001)

kannst ja mal nachschauen bei den einzelnen universitäten...

also zensuren durchschnitt spielt meines erachtens nur ne nebenrolle.
das problem an grafik-design ist die eigene zeichen-mappe!

in dem studium lernst du zu 0% wie du mit ps umgehst oder ähnliches!
das ist einfach vorraussetzung.

*grafik-design ist eine berufung und kein beruf*...lass dir das gesagt sein!

btw zensuren schnitt von 1.5 und besser solltest du dann aber schon vorweisen können! und deine mappe sollte glaub ich ca 50 bis 100 selbsterstellte grafiken, kollagen...etc. enthalten!


----------



## suid (5. Dezember 2001)

aloha,

@j0ki

ich würde mal gerne wissen wo du deine Infos 
her hast. da ich demnächst auch mit meiner mappe
beginnen werde, und mich somit ausführlich mit 
dem thema beschäftigt habe (und natürlich an 
einigen fhs nachgefragt habe ...unis kann man eh kicken).

grafik design in seiner früheren form gibts eh
nicht mehr, das heisst nun kommunikationsdesign und ist sehr
stark auf digitale medien bezogen.
und in dem studim lernst du sehrwohl mit den gängigen bild-
bearbeitungsprogrammen umzugehen. 

das mit den 50-100 selbstgestalteten grafiken ist auch  
nicht so, an den meisten fhs kann/soll man vhs-videos
cd, websites oder disketten abgeben, natürlich muss man noch sehr 
gut zeichenen können, aber das ist lange nicht mehr so tragend 
wie früher.


----------



## siob (28. März 2006)

Thomas Kuse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also zensuren durchschnitt spielt meines erachtens nur ne nebenrolle.
> < >
> btw zensuren schnitt von 1.5 und besser solltest du dann aber schon vorweisen können!



Antithese?


----------



## Suchfunktion (28. März 2006)

siob hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Antithese?


Uralt-Thread?


----------



## suid (29. März 2006)

Ich habe gerade eine mail benachrichtigung auf einen 5 Jahre alten Thread bekommen, danke dafür.


----------



## Suchfunktion (30. März 2006)

Na irgendwie muessen wir ja die User wieder zurueckholen, die innerhalb der letzten 5 Jahre 'abhanden' gekommen sind


----------



## chmee (1. April 2006)

HA ! Dann werd ich auch Grafik-Designer.


----------

